# Anaheim Automation DPF72003 help



## Bryan Rocker (Jul 10, 2014)

Hey follow cnc'ers. As my CNC refurb continues I was checking out the power supply/controller for my steppers and noticed a few screws that looked out of place. Sure enough, I pulled them out and found out that my internal harness that connects the serial port to the 3 Anaheim Automation controller cards is missing!!!! I have been searching for anything resembling a schematic etc to NO luck. I was wondering if any of you who might have an Anaheim Automation DPF72003 or a 72004 controller if you could take the top off and post a picture of the harness. 

Thanks

Bryan:fie:


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Bryan I'm sure someone with CNC experience will be along to help.


----------



## Bryan Rocker (Jul 10, 2014)

I called AA to see if they would sell me the harness and was told NO! They would let me send in the box and for $350 they would fix it and send it back to me with me paying shipping to California from Ohio.....each way.....

I was NOT amused....


----------



## bgriggs (Nov 26, 2008)

Post a picture of your control box and indicate what you think is missing.


----------



## Bryan Rocker (Jul 10, 2014)

I finally managed to get my phone with the pictures married up with my computer. The picture with the blue ovals is the where the harness should be and isn't. The other pictures are to provide additional clarity. 

Bryan


----------



## bgriggs (Nov 26, 2008)

Bryan,

I don't know if this helps you but. here is a pdf. http://www.anaheimautomation.com/ma... DPF72002, DPF72003, DPF72004 Users Guide.pdf


----------



## Bryan Rocker (Jul 10, 2014)

I have read through that and a number of other docs from Anaheim and other places trying to figure out what all may be missing. If it is just s harness linking all 3 to 1 thats pretty simple to make, my concern is how does each axis controller know which signals belong to it......


----------



## bgriggs (Nov 26, 2008)

Frankly, CNC controls systems and Mach3 are so cheap now and more flexible. Might be time for a change.


----------



## bgriggs (Nov 26, 2008)

Your wiring information was posted on the picture you sent earlier in your other thread. It showed which pin was in every connector. http://www.routerforums.com/attachm...9913-cnc-router-acquistion-cnc-controller.jpg


----------



## bgriggs (Nov 26, 2008)

If you wanted to update your controller to something commonly available you could use a Gecko G540 for about $290 Gecko Driver G540 4 Axis Stepper Motor Driver, Current Version - - Amazon.com. Then you would need a power supply 48VDC/12.5A Switching CNC Power Supply | Automation Technology Inc. 

Alternatively you can buy a ready made CNC control system from many sources. CNC4PC

Gecko G540 4-Axis Driver Controller 48V/7.3A | Automation Technology Inc

You would need to check that your stepper motors voltage and amps matched but that is pretty simple.

Bill


----------



## Bryan Rocker (Jul 10, 2014)

Thanks seniour, I have been doing a lot of digging lately and I am considering upgrading to WinCNC since the controller originally worked with WINCNC all I would need is new stepper motors, they have double stacked NEMA 34's for $169, its the 1250 for the software and desktop PC that pushes me back a bit. I would also have to send the AA box to get it refurbed for 350. I have a couple of questions.

Since I have dual Y axis steppers shouldn't I go with 4 axis as opposed to 3?

Do I want to consider adding encoders? 

Also considering a remote pad and a tool touch pad....

Then again the Gecko stuff looks pretty good to. I looked at that 4 axis yesterday. Need to get on down the road and make a decision and move on. 

Bryan


----------



## bgriggs (Nov 26, 2008)

Bryan Rocker said:


> Thanks seniour, I have been doing a lot of digging lately and I am considering upgrading to WinCNC since the controller originally worked with WINCNC all I would need is new stepper motors, they have double stacked NEMA 34's for $169, its the 1250 for the software and desktop PC that pushes me back a bit. I would also have to send the AA box to get it refurbed for 350. I have a couple of questions.
> 
> Since I have dual Y axis steppers shouldn't I go with 4 axis as opposed to 3?
> 
> ...


Why do you need new stepper motors? If they worked previously they will probably still work. 

Yes you need 4 axis driver to run 4 motors. 

It sounds like you are getting some expensive quotes on what you need.....

I would be willing to talk to you about it and see what I would recommend based on what you already have and your level of skill.

PM me if you need help.

Bill


----------



## Davif (Nov 24, 2014)

Bryan,

You could run your 2 y stepper motors in parallel but only if the controllers can handle the power requirements. It's best to run each motor with separate controllers and mirror the axis. You'll still have a 3 axis machine. 

David


----------



## Bryan Rocker (Jul 10, 2014)

The steppers are already wired to run paralell. I have been searching high and low for the pieces parts to get this controller working.

As to the schematic on the cover that is for the connections to the 3 axis and the limit switches. What I figured out I needed was the ribbon cable that connnects the controller cards to the backside of the card that the input cable connects to. 

I stopped by the local surplus store and they hooked me up. I came away with the connectors and 10' of 14 strand ribbon cable for $5. Now to just get my body to cooperate and I will see if I can get this boy running.....


----------

